# Slide out!



## Felicity60 (Jul 13, 2016)

we have a 2006 Dutchman Adirondack with 2 slide outs. The bunk slide out stops half way and will not go all the way in. We know there is a way to manually roll it in, but in the book does not really say a whole lot. In order to take it in we have to pull it in.  HELP!
Thanks for any help.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 14, 2016)

Is the Batt fully charged?  On my HR MH there is a nut that you can use a wrench on to roll it in.  might try goggling or contact Caochman for procedure


----------



## Felicity60 (Jul 15, 2016)

Thank you. Yes we have contacted them. Ours is a Dutchman.


----------

